# oh is your favorite old sing?



## cowboylogger (Jul 26, 2011)

well I just want to know.oh is your favorite sing my is johnny cash and Willie nelson and lot more <)


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

I think you meant "song"... I do typos all the time - being legally blind doesn't help!

I'll bite - anything by Carole King, probably, as I think she's the most accomplished songwriter / signer of her era. "You've Got a Friend" comes to mind.


----------



## cowboylogger (Jul 26, 2011)

that to thank you very much .


----------

